# here's the gator!!!!



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

"Floating Gator Head - This life-sized alligator head floats on your waterway to scare geese, ducks, fish-eating birds and small animals away. Moves and bounces with the water, plus, mirror-backed eyes flash in the sun for even more realism."

(and the dang thing is over 2 feet long!!! and there were TWO of them!!)


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I want one. I'll put it in a snowbank this winter.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

only $50 at Home Depot 



Pointgold said:


> I want one. I'll put it in a snowbank this winter.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> I want one. I'll put it in a snowbank this winter.


The thought of this made me laugh after a long day.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yikes! That would scare ME out of the water!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I'd get one because they're hilarious, but Finn would have a literal heart attack. Did you really see two of these in some body of water????


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Not cool for a junior test. However I think NONE of the dogs actually thought it was an alligator...it was just "something" floating in the water. My guess is those dogs who regularly train with floating decoys, branches, etc, had no problem with it. 
You said whoever it was from FL had taught their dog to stay away from gators. Sorry but that is bunk. Who on earth would put their dog near enough to a gator to teach them anything about it. We avoid them completely.


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

Anney, the "PRO" she is talking about is our buddy Ron, AKA "Rontourage" or "Turbo Ron". Well know for dog escapes at test! I took some time off and met him in Illinios for an FT and a few days of training then we ran to the Backwater HT. Both of his master dogs came in season on Wednesday before the test. The dog he was running in junior he picked up Tuesday before the test. It belongs to a friend of his and is out of one of his breedings, I think it is a Stanley Steamer pup. Pup saw its first real field training, and first real birds Wednesday and Thursday before the test. We had to get her streched out beyond 20 yards. With more work I think Stella could be a nice HT dog but she probably will not get that work now that she is back home.
As far as gators go, there is no avoidance training. We check training ponds regularly. Any gators found die of lead poisoning in short order.
What a bummer I drive a thousand miles and didn't even know Tito was there, I would have loved to see him run.
Jim


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, they were in the pond at the hunt test we were at last weekend!!!



Finn's Fan said:


> I'd get one because they're hilarious, but Finn would have a literal heart attack. Did you really see two of these in some body of water????


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The only dog that might have thought it was a gator was Stella, from FL. I'm sure Tito didn't think it was a gator, he wouldn't know a gator from a hippo. Never seen either. 
BUT
the flashing eyes were a bit much as the thing swung around to face the dogs. Even dogs who are used to decoys etc. have probably never encountered something like this before. 
My guess is that those dogs who are pretty non-reactive to new things (like Tito) weren't really bothered by it. Those who tended to be more on the spooky side headed straight for the nearest shore when it swung around to take a look at them!
There was also a big metal pipe sticking up out of the water. Two labs swam right into it :doh:.



K9-Design said:


> Not cool for a junior test. However I think NONE of the dogs actually thought it was an alligator...it was just "something" floating in the water. My guess is those dogs who regularly train with floating decoys, branches, etc, had no problem with it.
> You said whoever it was from FL had taught their dog to stay away from gators. Sorry but that is bunk. Who on earth would put their dog near enough to a gator to teach them anything about it. We avoid them completely.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ron said he was not happy about the gator in the water. He said his dogs are taught to avoid them. I take people at their word. Probably shouldn't, but I do.
ANYWAY
I'm really disappointed that I didn't know you were there! I would have loved to meet you, it's always great to meet other GRF'rs! I think you would have enjoyed the Tito monster.




marsh mop said:


> Anney, the "PRO" she is talking about is our buddy Ron, AKA "Rontourage" or "Turbo Ron". Well know for dog escapes at test! I took some time off and met him in Illinios for an FT and a few days of training then we ran to the Backwater HT. Both of his master dogs came in season on Wednesday before the test. The dog he was running in junior he picked up Tuesday before the test. It belongs to a friend of his and is out of one of his breedings, I think it is a Stanley Steamer pup. Pup saw its first real field training, and first real birds Wednesday and Thursday before the test. We had to get her streched out beyond 20 yards. With more work I think Stella could be a nice HT dog but she probably will not get that work now that she is back home.
> As far as gators go, there is no avoidance training. We check training ponds regularly. Any gators found die of lead poisoning in short order.
> What a bummer I drive a thousand miles and didn't even know Tito was there, I would have loved to see him run.
> Jim


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

Stella was born in Florida but has lived in Ohio since eight weeks of age. Now Ron does alot of gator hunting here and in September and October he bags alot of gators so he may have tried some sort of home made gator avoidance program. Ron is a great guy to hang out with and really loves dogs. In my opinion something like "gator decoys" have no place in a hunt test , and I belive it is totally unexceptable and foolish at the junior level.
If I run up there next year I hope to meet you and Tito. I bet you will have him ready for senior by then. You would probably enjoy meeting my wild child Marlo.
Jim


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey Jim, now it makes sense -- long live the Rontourage!! HAHAHAHA
So how did the FT go? 
Fisher will be very jealous if Marlo makes a special trip to meet Tito 
Will you be at MFGRC this weekend? Kristin needs you to bring a real big puke bucket.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh, and "Ron's home made gator avoidance training" sends shivers down my spine. In a bad way.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I do hope to have him ready for SH by then!
Be sure to let me know if you're coming up. It was a great hunt weekend, we had a blast and met a lot of fantastic people.
Tito thinks meeting Marlo would be awesome 




marsh mop said:


> Stella was born in Florida but has lived in Ohio since eight weeks of age. Now Ron does alot of gator hunting here and in September and October he bags alot of gators so he may have tried some sort of home made gator avoidance program. Ron is a great guy to hang out with and really loves dogs. In my opinion something like "gator decoys" have no place in a hunt test , and I belive it is totally unexceptable and foolish at the junior level.
> If I run up there next year I hope to meet you and Tito. I bet you will have him ready for senior by then. You would probably enjoy meeting my wild child Marlo.
> Jim


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Uh oh, I thought we were supposed to SIT on the bucket! No one warned me it was a puke bucket....



K9-Design said:


> Hey Jim, now it makes sense -- long live the Rontourage!! HAHAHAHA
> So how did the FT go?
> Fisher will be very jealous if Marlo makes a special trip to meet Tito
> Will you be at MFGRC this weekend? Kristin needs you to bring a real big puke bucket.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes, that big orange bucket comes with every first SH entry.
OR -- for your seasoned judge to stumble over as your dog goes for the memory bird -- AHEM!!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Doubt the gator heads would have phased Quinn, but she would probably swim into the pole too! :doh: Teddi I doubt would get into the water with them. She was worried about the land decoys at one of the practices I took her to. She is sensitive... Why we only pursue this with her in a low level. She wouldn't be able to pass a lab WC let alone a golden.


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

Anney, as a member of the MFGRC I will be there all weekend working, gunning and cheering on team Sophie and her nervous handler. Marlo will be there also.
The FT was fun. The Q was sort of a mess but the amatuer nicely done. Saw some great Golden like Annie, Lucy, Doc and Clyde,
The hunt test at Backwater was great. Only a handler error cost us getting two master passes instead of the one we brought home. We now have one pass to go for our tittle. Hopefully you and Fisher will be there for that one.
We should all travel up to Tito land for a test sometime. Fisher, Slater, Marlo, and of course all the Rontourage pups. However with next years specialty in Georgia I would bet Tito and gang will be headed south next October.
Jim


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, you guys should come up and enjoy some of our nice cool fall (or spring) weather some time!!! And our grass, we have sooo much nicer grass here 
Good luck on the last pass, let us know how it goes!
I had hoped to go to the National next year, but just found out the 2012 one will be in St. Louis so I may hold off until then. That's an easy drive for us, and by then I should be able to show him in the breed ring as a "hunting retriever".




marsh mop said:


> Anney, as a member of the MFGRC I will be there all weekend working, gunning and cheering on team Sophie and her nervous handler. Marlo will be there also.
> The FT was fun. The Q was sort of a mess but the amatuer nicely done. Saw some great Golden like Annie, Lucy, Doc and Clyde,
> The hunt test at Backwater was great. Only a handler error cost us getting two master passes instead of the one we brought home. We now have one pass to go for our tittle. Hopefully you and Fisher will be there for that one.
> We should all travel up to Tito land for a test sometime. Fisher, Slater, Marlo, and of course all the Rontourage pups. However with next years specialty in Georgia I would bet Tito and gang will be headed south next October.
> Jim


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Barb we are planning on HTs in Ohio/Michigan next summer.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh be sure to let us know in advance which ones, so we can enter, too!!! (Assuming I have something worth entering). Especially the MI ones. Maxs Mom will probably enter in MI as well!




K9-Design said:


> Barb we are planning on HTs in Ohio/Michigan next summer.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

OH YES ANNEY you must let me know when you come! I really want to meet you!!!! Hopefully by the start of "the season" next year Quinn will be ready, and BH hopefully soon after if not when it starts. I am eyeing a WC in June,... she isn't even born yet. LOL

I may need some logo/decal work from you too  Will keep you posted on that! 

I told Barb we had to do some tests together, we can make it a party! COME ON GRF folk join us!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

If I tried to do a test with fake gators in the water with Conner the Weanie-Butt, I wouldn't be able to get him to put one toe in the water. Flip would probably try to see if he could stand on top of one. 

If a dog is in the water with a real gator, by the time the dog noticed the gator it would probably be too late.

Somebody train a dog for me so I can enter tests too!!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> Barb we are planning on HTs in Ohio/Michigan next summer.


Cool! Be sure to let us know when you'll be up. Now that my boys are halfway to their AKC JH and SH titles we'll be going over to finish them up next year, and taking a stab at MH with Breeze.


----------

